# problem with IN72



## Guest (Sep 22, 2007)

My 2 month old IN72 has developed a problem, it constanly goes to the setup screen, Sometimes it is constant ,Every few minutes or it can go as long as 2 hours with no problem, I have tried to reset to factory settings, and hooked it straight into either the cable box or the DVD player, My system is as follows 
Receiver ONKYO HTSR800
DVD player DVSP404
PJ IN72
Cable box Motorola
Connected with component cables

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack.

If resetting to factory default did not fix the problem and the unit is only 2 months old, then I suggest you take it in for warranty. No sense taking a chance of voiding your warranty on a new projector.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, I have talked to infocus support and (shockingly) i believe it is outsourced to somewhere and my problem does not follow the dropdown screens or cue cards precisely. I was just looking to see if anyone else had this prob, planned on taking it to get serviced on monday.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Tried a different cable and the PJ is fine, Sometimes low tech, Mom advice is the Best.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Good to hear. Nothing better then an easy fix!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow... it was the cable? That seems like too easy of a fix... but glad it worked for you.

Welcome to the Shack... :T


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes it was the Cable, Note to self never buy Cables from Ebay again


----------

